# Batched matching



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

What do you know about batched matching?

How does Uber match riders with drivers?

Here's why you don't get paired with that Uber car you see on the map

Uber’s Marketplace Matching: Case Study


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Heisenburger said:


> What do you know about batched matching?
> 
> How does Uber match riders with drivers?
> 
> ...


This doesnt tell me why I always get the
gay dude or the crossdresser instead 
of some horny milf though....
I'm about wanting to get my sancho on 😎


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

It doesn't explain why you're sitting next to eight hotels, but yet you're getting pings 8 plus miles away.

On a Monday morning

At 3:30am

With people standing outside the hotels waiting for an Uber to pick them up from 8 Miles away.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> With people standing outside the hotels waiting for an Uber to pick them up from 8 Miles away.


Actually, this is entirely consistent with and explained by batch matching. Example: If their match is 8 miles east of them and yours is 8 miles west of you and there aren't any available closer drivers within 7 miles (well, actually time) of your match in any direction. None of us have the requisite data to second guess it.



W00dbutcher said:


> It doesn't explain why you're sitting next to eight hotels, but yet you're getting pings 8 plus miles away.
> 
> On a Monday morning
> 
> At 3:30am


Virtually every day that I'm out at that time of day, long pick-ups are *very* common. It's been like this since 2016. Nothing weird at all.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

W00dbutcher said:


> It doesn't explain why you're sitting next to eight hotels, but yet you're getting pings 8 plus miles away.
> 
> On a Monday morning
> 
> ...


If you think that's bad, check out the way Uber dispatches Eats orders.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

I understand that they're trying to keep the pickup times low by sending the closest available driver even if it's 8 Miles away, to go pick somebody up. Even though there's riders a quarter mile away that have not been on the platform as long waiting for a pickup.

So by making the driver travel this long distance for the pickup, it gets tiring and expensive for the driver. So they get burned out and don't want to show up on the platform unless it's busy.

To help retain and get more drivers engaged for longer on the platforms, a daisy chain system would be more beneficial to the passenger and the driver.

So the new driver thinks hey this is pretty cool I got short pick up times and I'm staying busy versus long pick up times and mediocre busy. Well the new driver's happy with the short pickup times and staying busy and tells his friend. So now he gets involved with it and it gets more drivers engaged overall at any given time instead of just sparsely covering the map with five drivers in 2000 square miles of area..

I do think the long pick up times in the short money per ride is what keeps a lot of guys from engaging the platform for a longer period of time.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> Even though there's riders a quarter mile away that have not been on the platform as long waiting for a pickup.


 You don't have a way to verify this.



W00dbutcher said:


> So by making the driver travel this long distance for the pickup, it gets tiring and expensive for the driver. So they get burned out and don't want to show up on the platform unless it's busy.


So, what about the other rider waiting and other driver sitting idle in my example? Now they're 16 miles apart. Do you assume they'll both be elated if matched or super pumped if not matched? How do you feel as the other driver getting a 16 mile away ping or perhaps no ping at all and just waiting for who knows how long for the next one? I don't do pings from my home so all of my online time is away from home, so I'd be pissed about a shit offer that smells like every Lyft offer.



Heisenburger said:


> Actually, this is entirely consistent with and explained by batch matching. Example: If their match is 8 miles east of them and yours is 8 miles west of you and there aren't any available closer drivers within 7 miles (well, actually time) of your match in any direction. None of us have the requisite data to second guess it.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Heisenburger said:


> You don't have a way to verify this.
> 
> So, what about the other rider waiting and other driver sitting idle in my example? Now they're 16 miles apart. Do you assume they'll both be elated if matched or super pumped if not matched? How do you feel as the other driver getting a 16 mile away ping or perhaps no ping at all and just waiting for who knows how long for the next one? I don't do pings from my home so all of my online time is away from home, so I'd be pissed about a shit offer that smells like every Lyft offer.


I would say that falls along the lines of uber doesn't give a shit about his driver so why would they care how they feel about it. But I understand your point.

I really do believe that the lack of drivers is because of the length of the pickup each time. 

Like you stated, and I do the same thing, I sit at home and wait for something close before I activate go mode. I may have 25 pings before I get the one that's decent close and they're profitable.

So those other 25 rides are still sitting there, and I'm taking one basically out of order order because it fits my criteria.

So I would think Uber would find a way to make that criteria a little bit more flexible, to pick up more passengers instead of cherry picking ones that are actually the criteria the driver is looking for.

Retention in this gig thing is horrid. There has to be a better way to keep the drivers engaged and on the platform longer even when it's slow time.


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> This doesnt tell me why I always get the
> gay dude or the crossdresser instead
> of some horny milf though....
> I'm about wanting to get my sancho on 😎


You're too busy doing your 25 rides a day 7 days a week for any of those shenanigans.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

W00dbutcher said:


> So by making the driver travel this long distance for the pickup, it gets tiring and expensive for the driver.


Your comfort and expense has no influence on the dispatch system. 

It's about lowering wait times for the customer. 

If sending you to the futher pax and someone else to the one you're closest to means fewer total waiting minutes. That's what happens. Better to have 2 pax wait 12 minutes total 8 & 4 Than have them wait 14 minutes (1 & 13) 

I get what you're saying but uber doesn't give a rat's ass.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

W00dbutcher said:


> Retention in this gig thing is horrid. There has to be a better way to keep the drivers engaged and on the platform longer even when it's slow time.


Thats what the quests, guarantees and boost are for. Bribes.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> I get what you're saying but uber doesn't give a rat's ass.


It just really chaps my ass that we can sit here and hash out attack plans all night long, but it only falls on deaf ears.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> Thats what the quests, guarantees and boost are for. Bribes.


You know the bribes suck here.lol

40 trips , $35,

And they cap our boost at $6. Mostly around $2. 

I haven't seen a surge over $8 except at the airport in months. Most I've seen at the airport is $12 on the map.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

W00dbutcher said:


> You know the bribes suck here.lol
> 
> 40 trips , $35,
> 
> ...


Mine too. $35 for 50! 

No bribe, no drive. Hell, I barely drive when the bribes are good. 

I don't think I've done 50 trips in a week in 4 or 5 years. I don't think I'll ever do 50 in a half a week.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Boca Ratman said:


> Thats what the quests, guarantees and boost are for. Bribes.


I take bribes.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> hash out attack plans all night long, but it only falls on deaf ears.


 Making plans for a multi billion dollar operation without even one half of 1% of the data, computational power, and human capital? Do you *really* think you know better or do you just want us nerds here to *believe* that you do?



W00dbutcher said:


> 40 trips , $35,
> 
> And they cap our boost at $6. Mostly around $2.


 Y'all have reached nearly perfect ant-customer equilibrium! Looking good! Maybe your local job market sucks bad and that's leading directly to so many people to take up and stay in the anting biz.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Heisenburger said:


> Do you *really* think you know better or do you just want us nerds here to *believe* that you do?


Well what I believe is there has to be a better way. And last time I checked my opinion or anybody else's for that matter, are free to express it anyway that we choose. Whether you believe it or not is irrelevant. from what I understand from life experiences, expressing your opinion is how things are discussed.

And as far as making plans for a multi-million dollar company that I don't own, did you miss the paragraph several posts above it how no matter what we say falls on deaf ears anyway?


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> there has to be a better way.


Lil Troy wholeheartedly agrees!

```
Wanna be a baller, shot caller

Twenty-inch blades on the Impala

Call her, gettin' laid tonight

Swisha rolled tight, got sprayed by Ike

I hit the highway, making money the fly way

But there's got to be a better way!

A better way, better way, yeah
```

big baller


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Heisenburger said:


> Lil Troy wholeheartedly agrees!
> 
> ```
> Wanna be a baller, shot caller
> ...


That's exactly the response I expected from you.


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

Heisenburger said:


> I take bribes.


I’ll Venmo you $20 to not post for a week here on up. Net 😂😂


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Emptynesst said:


> I’ll Venmo you $20 to not post for a week here on up. Net 😂😂


😁 I'm not *that* big of a *****.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Heisenburger said:


> Lil Troy wholeheartedly agrees!
> 
> ```
> Wanna be a baller, shot caller
> ...


Now... what y'all wanna do?
Wanna be ballers? Shot-callers? Brawlers
Who be dippin in the Benz wit the spoilers

#PuffDaddy #AllAboutTheBenjamins


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Heisenburger said:


> 😁 I'm not *that* big of a ***.


Oh, don't sell yourself short. 

You're a much bigger a**** than that.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Boca Ratman said:


> Oh, don't sell yourself short.
> 
> You're a much bigger a**** than that.


 You miscounted the asterisks. It's 5 letters.



Heisenburger said:


> 😁 I'm not *that* big of a ***.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Boca Ratman said:


> Oh, don't sell yourself short.
> 
> You're a much bigger a**** than that.


A****


Heisenburger said:


> You miscounted the asterisks. It's 5 letters.










I didn't miscount.

My self-censored post was futher censored when I posted it.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Boca Ratman said:


> My self-censored post was futher censored when I posted it.





> Joined Jun 6, 2018 · 4,582 Posts


Imagine being *that* bad at knowing how this forum software works after *that* volume and *that* duration.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Heisenburger said:


> Imagine being *that* bad at knowing how this forum software works after *that* volume and *that* duration.


Imagine having to resort to trying to insult someone in *that *fashion.

Imagine thinking other people gain self worth by knowing how software on an internet forum would censor my text. 

Imagine being so crude and classless that you know how the software censors words. 🤔


----------

